# Open source ECU tuning



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Some people around here are familiar with such programs as Nefmoto, Tunerpro and Winols. I'd like to know who's out there tuning their own ECU with these tools. I've gotten real interested in manipulating some off the shelf tunes I have and I'm sure there's others out there who would be interested in knowing that they can design their own tune (with proper knowledge) and the hardware / SW. 

As for hardware all you need is a Vagcom cable that works in "dumb" mode

For Software you can use Nefmoto Desktop to read your current tune, in Winols or Tunerpro you can modify it and with Nefmoto flash your new tune into the ECU.

There are also many index's and guides showing what each map on the ECU does and how to adjust it. 

Of course you would need to make a Base copy in the case you damage the tune. Also Messing with it without doing some reading first could get you in some issues. 

The thing is all the common tunes on the market are only blocked by a DO NOT READ sign randomly thrown about the file. All you need to do is remove these and you can change the values you wish.

Does anyone around here have any files they've made? 

Why can't we start trading some tune's like the DSM and SUBARU enthusiasts? 

We DO have the tools, and we have alot of capable people around here. Why aren't we a part of the open source tuning movement?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

I've downloaded Nefmoto and Tunerpro but haven't had a chance to play with them yet... would love to hear from people who are already using these programs as well :thumbup:


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

You likely won't be able to modify your current tune since most of tuners move their maps around so standard ECU definitions do not work. I doubt you are capable of disassembling the code on your own and seeing what happened.

Some of them (not all, trust me...and here comes the brilliance of the tuner) are even adding custom exec code so you can not transfer flash from one ECU to another. Those less smart ones use epoxy to protect their "chip". I guess they did not hear about boot mode 

So far I think APR has some of the most advanced calibrating tools in the VAG tuning scene. Althought some germans are going crazy with some stuff but it's hard to know what they do since they never visit public english forums and it's hard to understand them in german (i saw for example boost, oil temperature, coolant temperature display in MFI which is hardcoded into clusters eeprom etc).

Here is patent document APR issued: http://www.freepatentsonline.com/7047128.pdf
You can see their basic principles in that document.

ps: none of these tools are open source.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

All these tools:

:banghead:


I'd love an open source tool. Much like my cable for my Impreza.


----------



## Yosh_Cupra (Jun 28, 2008)

Will be slightly easier on ME7.x as you can get a DAMOS, make the changes, and then get someone like Andy Whittaker to calculate the checksum...Do you trust your tuning skills though


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I buy a chip tune for emissions, then likely standalone to make the car right. 

I'm not sure I trust any of those guys anymore. :heart:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

No, I don't trust "my" tuning skills. But other people have done it. One of them being DJGONZO he makes his own tune and from what I hear it's pretty damn good. 

All you need is someone who can understand the HEX editor software. TunerPro gives you 2d and 3d maps of the maps too. 

I have no intention of "pirating" anyones tune. I just think using my old Unitronic K04 ECU to pull the file and look over it would be a good starting point.

The best starting point would be an open source tune that's been written for people to change. Something base, comparable to a stg1 tune, that can be manipulated a little at a time. 

I also am not worried about messing anything up since you can copy the file before you change any values. Hardware will be fine, that's what VC and gauges are for.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I have yet to see a valid breakdown of the rom and memory alignment to map values/translations. 


That kind of stuff? I hope you have eleventy thousand hours of freetime. Not worth it.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

i highly doubt you are gonna get into and look at the uni file

if you want open source then get a vehicle that has it available

but it seems to me you really like to reinvent the wheel dont you?


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

i would suggest pulling the OEM map and compare it to conservitve tuned map ( stg1 preferrably) 
i wish i had my original ECU map to pass to you  
"still i got the EPPROM in my hand and EMCS in ecu box"

always wished we could get an open source thingy for us


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm guessing the whole Nefmoto website and DJGONZO are "reinventing" the wheel too.

I don't suggest that I'll be able to do anything with these maps, I do though think there are capable people out there. Actually I know there is.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> I have no intention of "pirating" anyones tune. I just think using my old Unitronic K04 ECU to pull the file and look over it would be a good starting point.


There is where you're going to have issues. 

The tuning companys have read/write protection in the tune, And they tend to scramble the maps around making the Definition files and addresses provided in a stock file useless. 

Its a lot more work to deal with a tuned file, then it is with a known stock file.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

gdoggmoney said:


> I have yet to see a valid breakdown of the rom and memory alignment to map values/translations.
> 
> 
> That kind of stuff? I hope you have eleventy thousand hours of freetime. Not worth it.


There are actually lots of ECU definitions publically available.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

ModsTTand said:


> i would suggest pulling the OEM map and compare it to conservitve tuned map ( stg1 preferrably)
> i wish i had my original ECU map to pass to you
> "still i got the EPPROM in my hand and EMCS in ecu box"
> 
> always wished we could get an open source thingy for us


What is your ECU number?


----------



## reflected (Apr 6, 2007)

mescaline said:


> You likely won't be able to modify your current tune since most of tuners move their maps around so standard ECU definitions do not work. I doubt you are capable of disassembling the code on your own and seeing what happened.
> 
> Some of them (not all, trust me...and here comes the brilliance of the tuner) are even adding custom exec code so you can not transfer flash from one ECU to another. Those less smart ones use epoxy to protect their "chip". I guess they did not hear about boot mode
> 
> ...


exactly what this guy said. i have yet to defeat an apr tune. bastards. lol. read and write fine, but no editing.

unitronic = easily pwned. 

and no, none of those tools are open source. they are all licensed tools. except for the nefmoto flasher, even its just freeware though. tony never released the source.

just for fun:


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

APR has some of the most capable people when it comes to calibrating ECUs hands down. Most of other tuners take shortcuts, APR does it properly.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

haha, i was wondering how long it would take reflected to drop in.. :wave:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> haha, i was wondering how long it would take reflected to drop in.. :wave:


reflected = the man


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Where are these definitions?

I'd punt an infant to be able to actually modify my motronic ECU's myself.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Reflected, crack open the APR flash software in your hex editor. There is an unlimited mode floating around in that code which would likely allow you to flash anything............ 


Food for thought. I had that binary apart a while ago poking around and then lost interest/time.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

mescaline said:


> What is your ECU number?


 Audi TT EURO MY2002 1.8T 225HP Quattro 8N0906018AH S0004

APR EMCS : Audi_TT_EURO_MY2002_1.8T_225HP_Quattro_8N0906018AH_S0004_Stages_1,2_V1.1


----------



## golfDelSol (Sep 5, 2019)

*linux*

the ecm is running an strait executable... but would be funny if it ran a linux that interacts and has binary authorization settings CHMOD 644, 744 .... tuners see these code standards all the time and save the .exe to change back anything for any reason


----------

